# Pruning Video- Pruning 101



## grapeman (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is another video for pruning grapes. They cover some cane pruning and spur pruning. They give some pretty good reasons for why and how to do things. Hope a few of you find it helpful. Please recognize and give credit to the gentlemen producing it and the site from which it comes.


http://www.crushnet.com/cms/node/405*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 7, 2008)

This looks great, Rich. Is that one of those "Y" type trellises? Unfortunately, try as I might, I could never get it to go past about the 2 minute mark -- it would stop, then go back to the beginning. I'll try it later to see if its me or their site.

Got it to work just fine today; there must have been some sort of problem with their site yesterday (maybe we were all trying to look at it at the same time and it crashed!




This is really an excellent 11 minute video that is very instructive! Thanks!

I guess my pruning will be much less than they were doing!





*Edited by: OilnH2O *


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 10, 2008)

what a great site! I'll be watching videos all day


----------

